# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Cura settings for Anet A6 3D Printer

## NL3DVDM

Hello,

I just bought an Anet A6 3D printer.
I have to build it yet, but i will do that this weekend.

The printer comes with an MicroSD card with Cura and Repetier in Windows and Mac versions.
Since i am a Linux (OpenSuse Leap) user i can't use those versions on the MicroSD card.

So i downloaded the 64 bit AppImage 3.1.0. Linux version of Cura, but the Anet A6 printer is not listed in the program.
I added the Prusa I3 printer, which is similar to the Anet A6 but i would to add the exact settings for the Anet A6.
Can the settings be imported from a file or do i have to add all settings manually ?
Could someone please help getting the correct settings and help me adding them to Cura ?

Thanks :-)

Best regards,
NL3DVDM

----------


## P2ych0178

Hi,

I recently got an A8 and after assembly (>_> ) I noticed that there was assembly and usage instructions on the MicroSD. It's a different model but, I'd assume you'll have the same. The settings you use for Cura and what they all mean (and printer thresholds etc.) are all in that usage PDF.

P2

----------

